# Paphiopedilum parishii in situ



## gunny (Jun 19, 2012)

Paphiopedilum parishii in situ in Thailand


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jun 19, 2012)

are those hanging roots?


----------



## gunny (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm so happy to see this Paph. in wild.


----------



## gunny (Jun 19, 2012)

Another one.


----------



## gunny (Jun 19, 2012)

Thunia sp. in the same place.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 19, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> are those hanging roots?



Dead leaves.

Thanks for posting this. I love in-situ pictures!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 19, 2012)

It certainly explains why parishii is best grown on the dry side.


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow! Awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stone (Jun 19, 2012)

Excellent! so much you can learn from habitst pics!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 19, 2012)

Super cool postings. Where those Bulbos on the branch too in the first PIC?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2012)

Most impressive. Oh, to have that in my backyard!


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2012)

Very cool:drool:

How much rainfall in this area?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 19, 2012)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks a lot for those most interesting pics!!!! I'll show them to my plants that don't move a lot  ! Jean


----------



## Martin (Jun 20, 2012)

Really great pics. I haven't known, that it grow epiphytic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pete (Jun 20, 2012)

excellent. thank you!


----------



## Dido (Jun 20, 2012)

Great pics give soem ideas. 
Thanks for posting


----------



## hardy (Jun 20, 2012)

That's just so cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## poozcard (Jun 20, 2012)

Wowww


----------



## Shiva (Jun 20, 2012)

Great pics and lots of good information in there. Thanks!


----------



## Paul (Jun 20, 2012)

great show, thanks !!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 20, 2012)

really interesting. Please post more 'native' plant photos if you have them.


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you all comments.

I also found Paphiopedilum concolor var concolor. But all of them did not have flowers.


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2012)

This variety you can find only in western of Thailand.


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2012)

Most of Paph. concolor was stolen illegally.


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2012)

Mountain that we found Paph.concolor var. concolor.


----------



## Dido (Jun 20, 2012)

what is the different between the both kinds. 
If I look right the second grows like a terrestrial 
Is it dry where the second one grow or not.


----------



## newbud (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks again for the beautiful pictures. Also, is that lava rock where the concolor is growing?


----------



## Ruth (Jun 20, 2012)

Love the in situ pictures!


----------



## Spaph (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruth said:


> Love the in situ pictures!



I love them too, just awesome to see!


----------



## Drorchid (Jun 20, 2012)

very cool pictures! Thanks for posting!! The first picture of the concolor (in the lava rock), wow! That looks like a tough environment!!

Robert


----------



## Stone (Jun 20, 2012)

newbud said:


> .
> 
> 
> > Also, is that lava rock where the concolor is growing?
> ...


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 21, 2012)

Very informative and thanks for sharing these in-situ pics...  Love the parishii...


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Jun 21, 2012)

Wonderful pictures!!! thanks for sharing  I love parishii...


----------



## Susie11 (Jun 22, 2012)

I have a parishii but it doesn't look quite like that! I will show these pictures to it and then maybe it will start to grow properly. Lovely pics thanks for sharing.


----------

